# Java Webstartproblem ab Version 1.6_11



## Unregistriert (2. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich haber hier ein Programm geschrieben, dass mit JavaWebstart läuft.
Manche Kunden beschweren sich aber nun, dass es bei Ihnen nicht läuft.
Ich habe herausgefunden, dass es ab der Javaversion 1.6_11 nur läuft, wenn das Caching ausgeschaltet ist, also die Daten nicht auf dem PC gecacht werden. Habe auch schon im Inet geschaut und es gibt viele mit dem selben Problem, doch nirgends habe ich eine Lösung gefunden.

Kann mir vielleciht jemand von EUch sagen, woran das liegt??


Gruß


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (2. Nov 2009)

Kannst Du mal den Inhalt der JNLP-Datei posten?


----------



## Unregistriert (2. Nov 2009)

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE jnlp-discriptor PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems,Inc//DTD JNLP Discriptor 1.1//EN">
<%@ page contentType="application/x-java-jnlp-file"
%><%@ taglib uri="/WEB-INF/g.nettools.tld" prefix="gnet"
%><%@ taglib uri="/WEB-INF/gbo3servertools.tld" prefix="gbo3"
%><%@ include file="languageInclude.jsp"
%><%
	response.setContentType("application/x-java-jnlp-file");
	response.addDateHeader("Expires", 0); //prevents caching at the proxy server
	response.setHeader("Content-Disposition", "inline; filename=start_3.5.5_1.4.2.jnlp");

	String parameters = new String();
	String queryString = request.getQueryString();
	if (queryString != null) {
		parameters = "?" + queryString + "&TIMESTAMP=" + System.currentTimeMillis();
	} else {
		parameters = "?TIMESTAMP=" + System.currentTimeMillis();
	}
%><jnlp spec="1.5+"
	codebase="<gnet:RelativeURL url="/organizer/organizer_classes" propertyFile="host.properties" />"
	href="<gnet:RelativeURL url="/organizer/startjnlp.jsp" propertyFile="host.properties" /><%= parameters%>">
<information>
	<title>Geoportal Sachsen-Anhalt Expertenviewer 3.5.5_1.4.2</title>
	<vendor>LVermGeo Sachsen Anhalt</vendor>
	<homepage href="http://www.lvermgeo.sachsen-anhalt.de" />
	<description>Geoportal Geoportal Sachsen-Anhalt Expertenviewer</description>
	<description kind="short">Geoportal Geoportal Sachsen-Anhalt Expertenviewer</description>
	<icon href="<gnet:RelativeURL url="/organizer/organizer_classes/images/lsaliz_icon.gif"
			propertyFile="host.properties" />" />
<%-- shortcut to desktop, commented out, release 2/08)
<shortcut online="true">
<desktop />
</shortcut>
--%>
</information>
<security>
<all-permissions />
</security>
<update check="always" policy="always" />
<resources>
<j2se version="1.5+" href="http://java.sun.com/products/autodl/j2se" />
<jar href="organizer_lsaliz_3.5.5_1.4.2.jar" />
<jar href="organizer_lsaliz_3.5.5_1.4.2.jar"/>
<jar href="BrowserLauncher2-1_3.jar"/>
<jar href="EXML.jar"/>
<jar href="commons-cli-1.2.jar"/>
<jar href="commons-codec-1.3.jar"/>
<jar href="commons-collections-3.2.jar"/>
<jar href="commons-configuration-1.4.jar"/>
<jar href="commons-httpclient-3.0.jar"/>
<jar href="commons-io-1.4.jar"/>
<jar href="commons-lang-2.3.jar"/>
<jar href="commons-logging-1.1.jar"/>
<jar href="deegree2.jar"/>
<jar href="g.api_1.4.8.jar"/>
<jar href="g.nettools_1.3.1.jar"/>
<jar href="g.organizer3_1.4.2.jar"/>
<jar href="gboCore_1.4.2.jar"/>
<jar href="gboDockable_1.4.2.jar"/>
<jar href="gboGUI_1.4.2.jar"/>
<jar href="geotools.jar"/>
<jar href="gif-plugin-0.1.jar"/>
<jar href="gt2-main-2.2-RC3.jar"/>
<jar href="gt2-shapefile-2.3.2.jar"/>
<jar href="gtOGC_1.2.3.jar"/>
<jar href="jide-common.jar"/>
<jar href="jide-components.jar"/>
<jar href="jide-dock.jar"/>
<jar href="jide-grids.jar"/>
<jar href="jts-1.7.1.jar"/>
<jar href="log4j-1.2.13.jar"/>
<jar href="lsclient-1.0.1.jar"/>
<jar href="mockobjects-core-0.09.jar"/>
<jar href="servlet2.3.jar"/>
<jar href="spring_2.0.7.jar"/>
<jar href="swingx-0.9.1.jar"/>
<jar href="vecmath.jar"/>

</resources>
<application-desc main-class="ch.geotask.projects.lsaliz.LSALIZAppletWrapper">
	<argument>-D</argument>
	<argument>clientIP=<%=pageContext.getRequest().getRemoteAddr()%></argument>
<gbo3:AutoLoginAppletParam url="http://vmllsa02.p01.prodv.loc/geodatenportal/servlet/gtEntryPoint"
	sessionRequestAttributeName="GINT_SESSION_ID"
	urlRequestAttributeName="GINT_SERVER_URL"
	lang="<%=locale.getLanguage() %>" />
<%
	String sessionId = (String) request.getAttribute("GINT_SESSION_ID");
	String serverURL = (String) request.getAttribute("GINT_SERVER_URL");

	if (sessionId == null) {
		sessionId = request.getParameter("GINT_SESSION_ID");
	}
	if (serverURL == null) {
		serverURL = request.getParameter("GINT_SERVER_URL");
	}

	String wmcdURL = request.getParameter("WMCD_URL");
	if (serverURL != null) {
%>
		<argument>-D</argument>
		<argument>gintegrator.url=<%= serverURL %></argument>
<%
	}
	if (sessionId != null) {
%>
		<argument>-D</argument>
		<argument>gintegrator.sessionID=<%= sessionId %></argument>
<%
	}
	if (wmcdURL != null) {
%>
		<argument>-D</argument>
		<argument>map.context_document=<%= wmcdURL %></argument>
<%
	}
%>
		<argument>-D</argument>
		<argument>locale=<%= locale.getLanguage() %></argument>
</application-desc>
</jnlp>
```


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (2. Nov 2009)

Hast Du schon mal probiert, den <no-cache>-Flag zu setzen? Die Daten werden zwar trotzdem gecached, aber jedes mal mit der Version im Netz abgeglichen (http://www.roseindia.net/java/jdk6/java-web-start.shtml).


----------



## Unregistriert (2. Nov 2009)

Wenn DU mir sagst, wie und wo ich das in die JNLP-Datei eintrage???


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (2. Nov 2009)

Naja, z. B. 
<information>
...
<no-cache/>
...
</information>

Gibt es einen Grund, warum Du das "DU" groß schreibst? (Weiß gerade nicht, wie ich das deuten soll)


----------



## Unregistriert (2. Nov 2009)

Nein sorry einfach ein Tippfehler


----------



## Unregistriert (2. Nov 2009)

Leider brauchte dieser Eintrag nicht den gewünschten Effekt. Die Anwendung lässt sich noch immer nicht starten.
Noch jemand eine Idee?


----------

